# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Linux liveCD + GNOME2.8.1 në shqip

## lor

Për të gjithë ata që duan të provojnë GNU/Linux, por që nuk dëshirojnë të kryejnë instalime/ndryshime në PC, sapo është vënë në dispozicion një Linux liveCD me GNOME2.8.1 në shqip.

Informacionet e tjera,  këtu.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

eshte vertet nje gje shume e mire po ama duhet dit se gnome ne shqip ka shume mangesi ne perkthime edhe ne sasine e programve te perkthyera do preferoja te kaloja ne gnome komplet ne shqip vetem ne momentin kur gnome eshte komplet stabile ne shqip. Ajo do me pelqente shume sikur perkthimet te beheshin ne baze te nje fjalori teknik me te sakte 

Ardi

----------


## lor

Gnome është 100% në shqip: ku janë "mangësitë dhe programet e papërkthyer"???

Kë quani ju fjalor të saktë teknik?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

loe GNOME nuk eshte 100% shqip kete ta garanton lali edhe vete TERMINAL qe eshte nje nga ssh me te thjeshta te GNOME nuk eshte totalisht ne shqip

fjalor teknik ja me thuaj ti mua ca kupton ti me shtepiza e userit ku fjalor teknik te duket

ardi

----------


## lor

Nga http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.8/sq/index.html , shqipja rezulton ne 100%.

Nuk e di çfare jeni duke perdorur ju!

"Shtepiza e userit" nuk ekziston ne asnje lloj perkthimi apo versioni te GNOME!!!!

TERMINAL nuk eshte ssh (!!!) dhe gjithashtu eshte komplet ne shqip. 

Kujdes para se te jepni gjykime pa qene te sigurt! 

Do t'ju keshilloja te provonit me te vertete GNOME (edhe thjesht duke provuar CD live).

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

TERMINAL nuk eshte ssh nese nese ti mund ta maresh si te duash nuk me pelqen te debatoj per gjera qe jam i sigurt qe i kam para syve po megjithate ti vazhdo ne punen tate te mire

----------


## helios

Më duket mua se po dalim jashtë temës. Ardi, po ngulmon akoma që "terminal" është "ssh"?  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndërkohë bëj vërejtje me vend të lutem, si do ta përktheje ti termin anglez"Terminal" ? Mjafton kaq, ironitë s'i shoh të udhës.

Lor punë e mirë. Nuk kam patur mundësi ta shkarkoj akoma, por e vlerësoj si hap i parë drejt një shpërndarjeje të plotë dhe instaluese. 
Eshtë mënyra më e mirë për të patur një ide të qartë si funksionon bota e Linux-it, për më tepër në një shqipe të pastër.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> fjalor teknik ja me thuaj ti mua ca kupton ti me shtepiza e userit ku fjalor teknik te duket


LoL... epo nqs eshte sic thote Ardi me te vertete qenka per te qeshur. Por sidoqofte si nxitje do te ishte shkelqyeshem puna qe eshte bere dhe meritat nuk duhen ulur kurre. Urime, une per vete do ta shkarkoj. 




> Ndërkohë bëj vërejtje me vend të lutem, si do ta përktheje ti termin anglez"Terminal" ? Mjafton kaq, ironitë s'i shoh të udhës.


Helios ti e paske thene me bukur nga te gjithe....LoL   :buzeqeshje:    Meqe e niset keshtu ma perkthe pak ne shqip edhe fjalen "kompjuter" se me duket se nuk eshte shqip... as televizor...as radio  LOL.

Byez

----------


## helios

F-I nuk po të kuptoj, ku do me dalë? 
Sigurisht s'jam unë që po përpiqem t'i gjej një përkthim të saktë SHQIP fjalës ANGLISHT "terminal"! 



> ...edhe vete TERMINAL qe eshte nje nga ssh me te thjeshta te GNOME nuk eshte totalisht ne shqip


 ---> As jam unë ai që e ngatërroj me ssh!



> "Shtepiza e userit" nuk ekziston në asnjë lloj përkthimi apo versioni të GNOME!!!!


 ---> Kushtoi pak më tepër vëmendje leximit herën tjetër dhe më pak "gallatave" pa vend.

----------


## werewolf

meqenese , midis te tjerava, jane thene dhe disa fjale per gnome(!!!), sa kohe do te kompilohet gnome 2.8(perdor emerge ne gentoo) ? Se per momentin kam 2.6.2, dhe them ti bej upgrade.

Ate fjalen "shtepiza e userit" ku e gjete ardi? mua deri tani sma kane zene syte...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helios

> ...sa kohe do te kompilohet gnome 2.8(perdor emerge ne gentoo) ? Se per momentin kam 2.6.2, dhe them ti bej upgrade.


werewolf varet nga cpu dhe Ram që ke. Nëse ke kompjuter të fuqishëm, mund t'ja dalësh edhe për 5-6 orë.

PS. Nuk kishe kaluar ne Debian ti? Akoma me Gentoo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## werewolf

more, kush ri pret dhe gnome te kompilohet tani.......

Kalova ne gentoo po perkohesisht, e mbajta nga gushti deri para nje jave, qe hodha prap gentoo, se pashe 2004.3
Debian me pelqeu shume (apt njehere ishte nam fare), sa bera nja 4-5 shoke te kalojne ne debian, pastaj....back to gentoo..... rrofsh per pergjigjen!!!

----------


## qoska

gnoe 2.8 ne shqip nuk eshte komplet ne sshqip jam dakort me ardin dhe shqipja e perdorur nuk eshte akoma e sakte, kjo e fundit sipas opinionit tim.
Por gjithsesi rendesi ka qe ka filluar kjo inisiative dhe une kam shkarkuar disa file po qe ti perkthej per te ndihmuar gjithmone  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithsesi nuk e di me thane qe ekziston nje fjalor elektronik i oxford-it nga anglisht ne shqip nqs ndonjeri e ka ose e di ku mund ta shkarkojme do te ishte nje gje e vlefshme.
Kurse persa i perket termave ketu ne tirane ka dale nje fjalor teknik per termat informatike por mesa e pashe ishte me shume nje inisiative personale sesa nje fjalor i miratuar nga "te ndriturit tane  :buzeqeshje: ", te me falin, ata te akademise se shkencave qe mesa duket mosha i le me shume ne gjume sesa ne pune pasi nuk kane marre akoma mundimin per nje gje te tille ose te pakten deri me sot nuk kam pare nje lajmerim per nje projekt te tille.

----------

